# Anybody Had Budder?



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 4, 2006)

"The top Budder sample was 99.6% pure," Hornby explained, "which means if you had an ounce of it, only a tiny fraction of a gram would be anything other than cannabinoids. We also tested Budder for toxins, solvents, molds, diseases, heavy metals and other contaminants. There were none. It's essentially just pure cannabinoids. I've tested a lot of cannabis materials, but this is the most impressive."

Hornby's tests also found Budder contains 80 to 90% of its cannabinoids as THC. It contains much smaller percentages of two other cannabinoids: cannabidiol and cannabinol. Of these two, cannabidiol (CBD) is most important because it has medicinal effects and moderates the stimulative effects of THC.

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/3589.html
Ok, so i have athe original Cannibis Culture issue that this article was published in and had kinda forgot about it, but I was wondering if anybody has had the pleasure of trying this stuff yet. With it's claims to be the most potent pot product in the world, I'm very intrigued. Any experiences?
From what I understand, you can't get it anywhere since Da Kine shut down. Just wondering if anybody had a chance to try it before it did.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2006)

damn thats a good read. i wish i could try some of that shit. it sounds like it would put you on your ass.  i wonder how much a hit of that would cost?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2006)

I read the thing. It said the extraction process was dangerous as hell and will not be disclosed. 
I coulnd't imagin something that strong. damn. ER visit with a big bong hit. hahahaha
Probably 500 bucks a gram or something. hahahahahaha


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 5, 2006)

Let's see, it takes an ounce of prime buds to make 3 grams, so lets say $275 or so for an ounce, so I'd say at least $100/g. 3 g is supposed to be like 100 hits and if every hit is like smoking a joint or 2, I say that's pretty ******* high!


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd say that you're getting ripped off too.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd say you've never smoked good hash and have no f*** clue what your talking about. Even small changes in the overall THC content in of any marijuana product is noticable(lets say 3-5%). So imagine if you go from Mexican swhag: 3-8% THC, ridiculously potent pot: say about 23-27%, then to shitty hash:25-45THC%, then real good bubble hash: 50-60% THC(if you smoke this, **** in the dirt), then there's budder, which can range from 80-90% THC with 99.3% of your gram or two of budder is cannibiods. You can't take two hits within a few hours of each other or you pass out and sleep for like a day. 
Some people are willing to pay extra money for a truly great, clean, waste free smoking experience you can't get everyday. And I wish I could spend the money on it. Pick up 3 grams and let it last me a hit a day for 3 months, sparing my lungs the perils of pot smoke while giving me the very best pot experience available. 
Oh yeah, and you can't build a tolerence to it. So put that in your pipe and smoke it. 
You buy your dime bags, I'm looking for that good Sh**.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2006)

*sorry truthxpride but this is how it works. you get what you pay for. in this case you are getting the best of the best there is no better. i would rather pay $100 a gram for this knowing what im getting and that i will be high as hell for hours than paying $100 for a oz. of some mexican shit schwagg that i know will be gone in a week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2006)

80-90% pure thc, I would think would also eliminate many of the carcinogens that are normally associated with smoking. Makeing it "healthier" for the user.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah, that was one of the main things. I was about to buy a new vap and I started poking around about the strongest hashish around and this was the purest stuff. I'm tempted go to the Cannabis Cup next year just to try it. Well, that and all the other best shit in the world!


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 9, 2006)

If i did read it right and you say you pay 275 for "the good shit" and not the twigs, then i still gotta stand by what i said.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, he makes it in canada, grows his own strains, and thustly has very low production costs. But, even if he had to buy it, it would beless than $200 canadian for an ounce which is less than $150 american and I would assume he would buy it by the pound for a better deal. The $275 is about the price of an ounce of kind buds in central florida today at street value. I wasn't refering to anything more than if i wanted to buy those buds in my own home town. I don't get "ripped-off" ever, cause I grow my own. And if someone pays that much for an oz, that's just what they have to pay in their area b/c of the supply and demand chain. The buds have to travel a long way from canada or the west coast to make it here and everybody along the way had to make there buck.


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 10, 2006)

i suppose i should consider myself lucky for living where i do. $180 for an oz is pretty common. I believe a majority of the high quality comes from out of state, but the advantage to my state is that there are many rural parts which means these new up and coming kids living on these farms are all of the sudden trying to grab a piece of the market.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 12, 2006)

The going rate for the white strains in my area is $400 an ounce. Usually bought in eighths at $50. Low grade bud goes for about 30-40 a quarter with no savings on bulk.

I haven't bought any but here and there to sample for many, many years. I smoke my own. It's better anyway.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 13, 2006)

Exactly Stoney, exactly.


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes.you get to control your strain to the best of your ability..and you don't have to pay for anything but a possible elec. bill and supplies. The solution is simple.


----------



## A 5th Lower (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah truth and I are from the same area, and I usually pay about $180-200 for a zip of the good shit. But if you know someone, you can get more than a zip for the same price. After reading through this thread, I don't know how good our "good" shit is, but it seems to be good enough for me. I know someone living 2 states south of us, and he's payin 4 bills for a zip... granted it's better than what we get, i still think 400 is kind of a rip off.


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 15, 2006)

haha
that's very true. Although i swear when i started this thing up(mj), the bags i used to get back then were waaay better. Oh and usually my guy gave it to me in a generous tissue instead of a sandwhich bag..thanks ****.


----------



## HK-Buddy (Mar 31, 2006)

El Diablo Verde said:
			
		

> "The top Budder sample was 99.6% pure," Hornby explained, "which means if you had an ounce of it, only a tiny fraction of a gram would be anything other than cannabinoids. We also tested Budder for toxins, solvents, molds, diseases, heavy metals and other contaminants. There were none. It's essentially just pure cannabinoids. I've tested a lot of cannabis materials, but this is the most impressive."
> 
> Hornby's tests also found Budder contains 80 to 90% of its cannabinoids as THC. It contains much smaller percentages of two other cannabinoids: cannabidiol and cannabinol. Of these two, cannabidiol (CBD) is most important because it has medicinal effects and moderates the stimulative effects of THC.
> 
> ...


 
In  answer to that last question.  Yes, I've had a chance to try it.  I visited during the summer of Da Kine, and it was very interesting.

I have read in some posts that budder is still available at special events in British Columbia, and I wouldn't be surprised if it isn't being packaged for the medical marijuana users in Canada (although I'm sure not authorized by Canadian regulations).

Budder is a very thick gooey substance.  The tip of a tableware knife is cut off and the end curled up to hold a small amount of the goo.  A glass tube is handed to you and you're told to inhale the smoke when it starts . . . . and try not to stop or cough.  At that point a blow torch is fired up and the goo is cooked/vaporized, which you pull into your lungs and hold . . . . . .

Is it the most powerful smoke I've ever had?  It was like extremely good hash, and the hit was very very heavy.  But, I wasn't knocked to the ground unable to move, as I'd heard one person describe the effect.

IMO, the perfect high is the holy grail we'll all seek in frustration.  Budder is a good concentration of THC and certainly worth seeking out, but one of the most intense highs you can have comes from eating THC (cookies, raw hash), if that's what you're seeking.

HK


----------



## truthxpride (Apr 8, 2006)

you can ingest raw hash without the assistance of a heat source and still the thc will release?


----------



## HK-Buddy (Apr 9, 2006)

truthxpride said:
			
		

> you can ingest raw hash without the assistance of a heat source and still the thc will release?


 
Heat is used to "vaporize" the trichomes, which are then carried into the lungs. This is a transport mechanism, and heat is not needed for the THC to activate. Eating hash was historically the manner in which it was used in India and other countries. It wasn't until recent times that hash was put into a pipe and smoked.

THC can enter the blood through several mechanism, through the lungs or the stomach.

HK


----------



## Useless (Apr 13, 2006)

Budder is my favorite! Obtained the recipe from TUG aka The Unknown Grower.
It's not anymore dangerous to make than regular BHO, I don't where you got that info. 
Here are some pics of the last batch I made.
Fresh BHO already in the buddering up process -






Finished product - 





Another shot - 





In the bowl (pardon the the fact that my little inside out is bit dirty) 






So if you folks are interested I am more than happy to pass along the process to you..


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Apr 13, 2006)

I'd love the recipe man


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 13, 2006)

yes....please post that  would love to know how 

AWESOME pics too!!


----------



## dipset (Aug 3, 2007)

ya for sure. and if anyone knows the budderking or knows there to get butter. please send me a message to let me know. i live in vancouver bc


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't know if you noticed or not dipset, but you responded to a thread that's over a year old....

You might just start it back up!


----------



## dipset (Aug 5, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I don't know if you noticed or not dipset, but you responded to a thread that's over a year old....
> 
> You might just start it back up!


 
ya i noticed how old it is, i hope it starts up again ... thats how bad i wanna find this budderking and how to get ahold of him. i live in vancvouer. si close but its so hard to find. and if anyone know how its made or somewhere u can get it. just let me know thanks alot.


----------



## nobudder (Aug 5, 2007)

See the way the guy never posted the recipe. Must be the hardest thing to get hold of.

Countless threads about Budder and no recipe.

Can someone enlighten my spiritual search?

NB


----------



## SFC (Aug 22, 2007)

There are recipes for making BHO here. I posted one of them LOL.  The "buddering" process is just a matter of stirring it while it is still pretty pliable. It is a little tricky, but easily doable. I am due to make another batch soon , I will post pics.


----------

